# 9dp3dt.......a question(am obsessing)



## Veroy (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello anyone

I am 9dp3dt and have got terrible wind, sory if tmi. T^he reason I am worried is that I usually get this about week before AF and am worried that it has not worked. Did anyone else get this and go on to get a BFP?

Thanks    Verona  x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes Yes & YES!! It's the Cyclogest, terrible wind, really painful..but got a bfp 

Good luck
Amanda x


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Me too! And I'm afraid it lasted until week 10! I didn't get it in my failed cycle so maybe a good sign  

Lots of  

Jan x


----------



## Veroy (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks Amanda and Jan

You have put my mind at ease...for now!!!! Cant wait until this 2wks is up!

Verona x x x x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Also, it seems to happen even if you are, like me, just doing the Progesterone injections!! ..or maybe that's just me...


----------

